# Lucian-PURPLE butterfly VT!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So my little butterfly female I got monday had SBD and didn't make it :-( But I went back to Petsmart and found this guy! Love him! He's a purple butterfly VT. He hasn't flared yet so I haven't gotten a great picture of his finnage. But here he is Lucian! :-D


































































Haha I love that last one, his mouth is open!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa.... he is AMAZING!! I love pic. #7. You def. have to enter that in the contest. 

Congrats on your great find and sorry about your little female.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty boy!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVEEEE him!!! Is he really that purple!!!? Amazing!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hes so cute omg!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

he is absolutely amazing! i am dieing for a purple male or female! awesome find!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh! hes amazing


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, he is REALLY purple! I'm so jealous.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  He's a character. I almost bought a little tan-ish one instead but said to myself, how cool a purple betta?! Haha


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

awww he's very pretty


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW! I love his color! I love the last two pics of him!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

wow! He's stunning! 

He looks just like my betta, only my little guy is blue not purple....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

He looks slot like my Kidomaru! He's beautiful


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh you lucky duck! he's GORGEOUS! i agree, you should def enter him in the contest


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a purple betta a few years ago i miss him RIP Ramone


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Very pretty! I love the last pic.


----------

